# IUI FRIENDS PART 5



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

New home buddies.....  

Back with a post in a while when I've done the link....

Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Moly - You are getting good at this!!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Blimey - what a LOT to catch up on....

Caroline -   really hoping its not over yet hun. Sorry I missed your birthday. x

Candy & KJ - hope you both had a LOVELY time today  and hope you got lots of Jacob and Caleb cuddles.      at the lost card Kim, but hope the rest of the day made up for it. 

Erica -   excellent news on your sis & on DH's extended posting. Sorry work is extra difficult - awful for you & your friends, but hoping you've turned a corner as you say, and that brighter times are ahead now... 

Jilly - you   . I loved the fact that you sent the corks to Caroline - what a scream!  Sorry you cancelled your holiday... maybe you can reschedule before starting tx in April? Hope your cycle gets back to normal soon sweetie.   to the pg "friend" - not right when she's been out of touch for so long!

BunBun -  on getting accepted for the adoption - brilliant news! Just shows you shouldn't take what people say at face value. Well done for persevering sweetie. 

Starr - so you're finally off! Yippee! It's been a looooong haul for you, but I have a GREAT feeling for you...   

Julie - ugh, your oil sounds vile!  I've never heard of it, but I had to take chinese herbs and that was bad enough. Hope you find a way of taking it that's not too bad....maybe you can try a stir fry!  Well done on the positive response to your CV and for putting on your brave smile & going to see the baby. x

Petal -   hope you feel better soon...

Shazia - hope you're okay....   

Jackie - had to laugh at your red wine stories. Now we know what we'll have to get you on at the next meet... 

Sair - sorry you've got such a wait for the next tx, how frustrating & unfair...   Hang out here if you want to pass the time. x

Moomin - relieved your scan was okay....hope the spotting stays away & all goes to plan next week.     Good luck tomorrow & bless Richard for looking after you so well...x

Jo -   on the blood-tests. That's a real milestone....and the follies too - all looking great for your IVF.   

Perky - glad you and DH are  Hope things sort themselves out....x

Aliday - lovely to see you back.  

Holly (Bree!  ) - glad to hear your body is starting to get back to normal  that's a great step forward. Hope the clinic is as good on the inside as on the outside - nice that you've been able to see it.   at the weather &     at the MIL! I'm just remembering what a   she was when she came to stay with you last year....uugh....hope you can keep her at arm's length.  Good luck with the househunting etc....and forget about the job! 

Right, sorry if I've missed anyone, but it's been sooooo hard to keep up.  

Well I went for my tests yesterday and it was horrible as expected - I had no bed or room & had to sit in the reception area with my book ALL day...

Was torture not being able to drink (or eat) all day. I left the house @ 6.30am & got home at 7.30pm. I had to do the urine samples, measure them, record the info on a sheet & they kept taking them to the lab for analysis. The c/s came 3 times to weigh me & take blood. The good news is I lost 2.5kg!

None the wiser as to the cause at the moment. He came to see me about 5.00pm & said "The devil is in the detail & I don't have the detail yet." He still had the last blood to analyse & the last 3 urine samples. He injected me with a hormone (ADDT or something) which is naturally produced in the body, to make the kidneys work extra hard. I then had to do 2 more urine samples that night & 2 more this morning. 

Didn't get back till 2.30pm today after dropping them off to the hospital (90 mile round trip) - no GP courier service this far out as I got referred out of my catchment area, but I'd rather do that than have to wait.

I've got a splitting headache that I can't shift and been feeling sick all day. Still, hopefully the worst of it is out of the way now. I think he'll write to my lovely Professor with the results & we'll go from there...

Right - have a lovely weekend everyone. I'll be working Sat & probably Sunday trying to catch up,  but we're off for dinner on Saturday night with friends, so looking forward to that! 

 love Molly
xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

poor Molly
thats sounds horrible, perhaps the headache is dehydration, drink plenty to make up for it 
julie as regards to the oil, I've heard you can put in salad dressing  
Caroline hope you had a fab birthday 

moomin    for next week
love to everyone else , gosh you girls can't half  
ali xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww Molly  that sound's like torture. Hope they get to the bottom of the prob. Thanks for the good wished... at the moment i'm feeling quite positive but exhausted!!

Catch up 2morrow xx    to all xx

ps kj and candy..... hope you had a lovely day xx

pps Jackie you're hilarious xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning friends  happy saturday, the sun is shining here  but its sooo chilly. dh has gone to footie for the day but i have woken up with a sore throat and all  bunged up so he has walked caleb so i dont have to go out in the cold bless him  am meant be going out this eve to a soul gig but not sure if i'm gonna be up for it - was really looking forward to it 

Molly, hows your head this morning, feeling better i hope 

moosey   at your red wine escapades. poor VIL having to cope with you rambling on!!

julie your agency interview was your reward for going and goo-ing at the baby 

Starr - so glad you are on your way YAY   disneyland looked great 

Erika, glad you're enjoying the book 

well i had a lovely day with Candy and J, that little man is just sooooo scrummy and was so good. he loved caleb, we got some good piccies which hopefully candy will post  and caleb was def on his best behaviour thank god, didnt try to nibble him 

actually dont think the dog is very well still, we impromptually (is that a word?) had the neighbours for dinner last night and he was an angel, very unlike him!! we have to take a poo sample to the vets on mon as he said if he didnt get better it might be a bacteria caught from foxes 

right better get dressed

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

KJ, Glad you, candy & J had a good day   Looking forward to the piccies   

Molly - Hope your results wont be long ,

Love to all,
Looby xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All, well we had a fabulous day, Kims house is so fab and as for Caleb, he was a star, felt very at home relaxing sitting in the conservatory eating home made chocolate brownies yummy !!! 

AS Kim says both boys were on their best behaviour and delight to be round.

Can't decide which photos to put up they are all so fab x

Starr so excited for you and praying this is it x

Molly hope your head feels better and that the results lead to some answers, but not bad answers, how awful having to sit in reception all day ! thats no way to treat our molly  

Love & kisses to all... will add some piccies in 5, but try this one for size xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Love the photo!  Can't wait to see the rest


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah he looks like he's thinking of doing something naughty any second!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Candy and Kj looked like you had a lovely day xx

Julie glad you find a way to take the nasty stuff 

Still feeling really exhausted.... do you think it's cause i've stopped all caffeine..??  Didn't drink loads couple of teas and some diet coke a day... or would the d/r have made a difference already. So glad it's the weekend.  

xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Lovely pix Candy & KJ. 

Thanks Looby.   for Katie.

Hope you feel better soon Starr  - sorry I don't know about the d/r, wouldn't have thought stopping that little caffeine would make a huge difference though... x

Got to dash......running late....
Molly
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Dribbley Teething kisses from Katie to you molly   

KJ - story updated  

Starr - Katie & i included you in our prayers tonite  

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi 

Molly - you are a fab thread starter - wanna job  Thank you    Great to hear about your day but ugh about how long and drawn out it alll was.  Sounds really thorough.  Can't wait to hear about the devil in the details    Sounds really facinating and I'm sure you are going to learn a lot from it.  Sooo got everything crossed for good news and fantastic outcomes!!

KJ - you soooo crack me up with your descriptive details!  Friday morning really wasn't a good start was it    Pleased Candy and J more than made up for it and you had a lovely time.  Haven't had a peek at piccies yet but will do.  Kisses to you all       Hope you get problem sorted so we can chat in the chat room sooonest!!  That goes for you all!!

Ali - it's great to see you here again.  Looking forward to catching up with your news  

Starr - feeling any better huns?

Julie - welcome to Monday!  Hope you and DP had a good weekend together  

Hey Erica and Jilly - you crazy mad girlies!  

Big   to everyone!

We are getting somewhere at last... have found a little house to rent which is incredibly boring to look at but very tidy, clean and warm.  We move in in a couple of weeks and then the fun will really start while we sort out all our stuff we have had in storage for 5 years...    Have found a couple of cars we like too so will make a decison on those in the next couple of days.  Think things are coming together.  

Will sign off for now (it's a roasting 27 deg outside and gotta make the most of it!)  and not sure when I'll be back on but will try to as soon as I can.  Pleased to hear it's starting to feel spring like over there!!

Love you all loads!!
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

holly lucky you with that temp  i'm glad you've found a place to live  i'm sure you'll make it all homely in no time. bet unpacking will be fun, and nostalgic lol 

still feeling pretty [email protected] today, really sinus-y, might not go to wotk tomoz, the heffalump doesnt need more germs, even tho they prob came from him in the first place 

just was sent this by someone and thought i'd share

*As we grow up, we learn that, even the one person that wasn't supposed to ever let you down probably will. 
You will have your heart broken probably more than once, and it's harder every time. 
You'll break hearts too, so remember how it felt when yours was broken. 
You'll fight with your best friend. 
You'll blame a new love for things an old one did. 
You'll cry because time is passing too fast, and you'll eventually lose someone you love.

So, take too many pictures, laugh too much, and love like you've never been hurt, because every sixty seconds you spend upset, is a minute of happiness you'll never get back. *

i've got a lot of minutes to catch up on from the past 7 years 

kj x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Well, where to start.....

Holly - so glad to have you back.  I'm often on here late at night so hopefully will catch you for a chat.  I'm glad you've got a house and cars sorted... so no excuses now on the job front!!!!!!!    Sounds like you need to get a new MIL as well though!!!  Don't make us jealous with news of the temp there!  It has p***ed it down all day today... I've only set foot outside to put something in the dustbin!!  I'm glad your clinic looks good, hoping your cycle gets back to normal soon hun so you can take the next steps of your journey.  

Julie - Hiya chick... how are you?  I'm sure someone will snap you up real soon.. I hope the agency have good news for you soon.

Perky - Hi, how are you.  What are you like with your glasses!!!!  Hope you've got some more sorted!

Kj- Sorry to hear the Caleb has been poorly.  Good luck with the poo sample tomorrow!!  Is Caleb a typical male...regular as clockwork in the morning?!!!

Moosey - (or should I say Madge!) God you had me crying with your post!  I was wondering what on earth a gobpoope was until I read Erica's post about words getting changed!  Hope you and VIL are both well.

Moomin - So glad the bleeding stopped and you are on for EC tomorrow.  Loads of luck hun, will be thinking of you.

Molly - Blimey what a huge post that was!  Sorry to hear the tests you had were so horrid... at least they are over and done with now... hope you have rehydrated over the weekend!  Do you know how soon you'll you'll get the results?

Starr - Hi, how are you feeling?  Make sure you take it easy.  Really hoping things work out well for you...sending you loads of        

Jilly -   hope you are doing ok hun.  Any sign of AF yet... really hope you'll be starting treatment soon.

Candy - Hope you and your gorgeous little one are ok.

 to everyone I've missed and loads of love to you all.  I'm on half term this week so am looking forward to being able to catch up with you in the day time.

Much love
Sarah xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Still playing catch up on the boards, but     to you all.

Jo
xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Right, I think I’m with it now…..

Hi KJ – hope Caleb’s bum had dried up! Luckily Simon’s (my cat) bum   sealed in time for my weekend visitors xx

Hi Perky –   how’s the knee?   Did the wedding go OK? Xx

Hi Holly –   have said hello on the other board too….great news about the house.  Can’t say I follow Emmerdale, but I remember seeing a Corrie in NZ once that was ages behind! Sounds  in NZ xx

Hi Erica –   hope you are OK and had a good weekend  xx

Hi Julie   – I’m exactly the same when someone brings a baby in the office.  I’ve decided that if I’m ever lucky enough to have one, I won’t do that….you just never know other people’s circumstances.  Each to their own I spose.
What I couldn’t believe was in my clinic the other day.  An obviously deliriously happy couple skipped out of the scan room, and as she walked past the waiting room said ‘we’ve got a baby…and it’s huge!!!’.  I felt pleased for her as she has obviously had troubles too, but I did think it was a bit insensitive? Hope the appt goes OK on Tuesday xx

Hi Jilly – footie talk banned for the week…OK?    xx

Hi Petal –   are you feeling better xx

Hi CK – hope you are OK my lovely    xx

Hi Molly   – sorry to hear you had such a pants day when you had your tests   ….hope they are all worth it xx

Hi Sair   – lovely to ‘hear’ from you – hope you are OK xx

Got to go, catching up with the thread in between the adverts of 24…..OMG, has anyone been watching the opening bit? xx

Jo
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon all   
Molly - Thanks for the new thread, you're a darling   Hope you enjoyed your meal with friends & what an awful day at the hospital. Hope you get the results soon    & can see a way forward.
Kj - I'm loving the book & trying desperately hard to pace myself   Hope your sore throat has eased off & that you got to go to your soul gig.
Holly - Great news on the car & house front   now you've got to find a job, so your MIL told me   
Julie - You ok fruit  ? Any news & did you have a good weekend?
Caroline -    
Jilly - Did you have a good time last night Poops?   Mine went t*ts up again & I ended up staying out later than I intended with my sis because a group of mates joined us. It was nice but not what I wanted.
Jo - Good luck for your scan     

Hello   Ali, Starr, Sair, Petal & everyone else, hope you'ew all well & happy.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie
Your weekend sounded lovely   mine was just busier than planned (isn't that always the way) & I didn't get to chill out how I wanted to because I was too busy trying to keep everyone else happy   Good luck with your agencies    & it sounds like you've got a good plan.

Managers meeting went well Friday   & it was well worth me going. Saturday I went shopping with my mom & she stayed most of the evening at mine watching tv which was lovely. Went to hers for dinner yesterday (nothing like your mom's or grandma's dinner   ) & then I went out with my sis for a  last night. It was nice but friends joined us & it ended up being a later one than I wanted or expected but never mind.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Forgot to mention that I went to see my GP this morning   
It's 5 weeks today since my biopsy & not a word    I know my results are back because my gynae went through them with me on the 26th Jan. I have also rang Colposcopy 3 times now & they are very unhelpful & just say I've got to wait   

Well I explained it all to my GP this morning & she wasn't impressed at all. I don't normally see this GP but she was fab   She is writing to Colposcopy chasing them today/tomorrow & totally understood how time was of the essence because of my fertility tx. She talked through my IUI's & IVF & said how hard it was, how people didn't understand etc she really was fantastic. She is also writing the letter that DF needs for the army to get his extension granted   She asked how much detail to include & said it would be ready for me to collect on Weds............................now that's what I call service.

DF will be chuffed as he can now confirm everything with Germany & get his extension confirmed in writing. They just need confirmation of our plans to do IVF/ICSI & that we can't move on fertility wise for now because of waiting for tx at Colposcopy which seems to be taking ages. Hopefully I might have some news from Colposcopy this or next week    I can but hope anyway.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Plans never come off do they   It was nice but I was late going to bed & I hate that on a school night   Good job I'd already ironed my stuff for work so could just go straight to bed. Going to the gym   from work, then a nice soak & an early night after watching the footie.

Jo - Got to watch the bluenoses get beat haven't I   Will be all the sweeter because it will be by a claret & blue team   Awful weekend, thank God DF is away in Scotland........he's a Baggies Boy    

Erica.xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Wow - quiet on here today.

Hi Julie - hope you enjoy (?) acunpuncture.

Hi Erica - your GP sounds fab.  
Hope you had a good night even if a late one!  
Yes, think I'll have to watch the game tonight....mmm, wonder who we'll be cheering for  Oops....bet DF wasn't too pleased on Saturday    
To be honest we should have got a point on Saturday....just need to practice penalties a bit more   ....plus Newcastle did have 12 men on the pitch - the ref was shocking!

 to all.

Jo
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey it's quiet on here    

Happy Valentines Day lovely girls     hope you all get spoilt because you all deserve it.

Julie - Acupuncture sounded fab   shame she can't fit you in next week, maybe AF will be delayed? Hope your cold   goes quickly & can't believe that bloody receptionist, poor you having to cover again   
Jo -     one for each goal the Bluenoses let in last night   Did you watch it? Chuffed that my GP is helping me   & totally understands my situation.    for tomorrow.
Jilly - You ok Nutbag? Sorted out those accountants yet  I think they are very brave, I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of you    

Have a good day everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry fruit  you wanted to play & I logged off before you posted   
Wages are well on course so I'm happy with that, just getting passed loads of   to sort because others can't be   

Like you woke up aching & with a sore throat this morning   so hoping to stop it before it develops. Not too much longer on reception poppet


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Poops
Why doesn't that surprise me   you cheeky  
Tell me you weren't really asked to find an alternative because of her nail    
Glad everything has been recovered, bet you were sweating for a bit, well more than normal anyway!!

Treacle.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie, have a lovely evening & bucket loads of   at the agency.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

What as opposed to punching a hole in her head the stupid bint   
Guess you told her to put her idea where the sun doesn't shine   If a snagged nail is all she's got to worry about then she's one lucky lady   I'm afraid I would have done the same as you, no surprise there after all we are the naughty twins    (disco dancing!!)


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - I'm still here


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

to those with sore throats & sneezes...hope I didn't pass it on over the wire     ......


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Just whizzed through all your posts!

Molly - sorry your medical treatment was such an ordeal, hope you get some answers soon!  Hope the headache has gone before tonight!!!!! 

Julie - Do you have a final date from work yet?  Perhaps you could get a job as a chocolate taster?!

Holly - really glad you've found somewhere to live - not sure I envy you for all that unpacking! 27 degrees sounds fab - could really do with some warm sun over here so send us some please!

Just got back from a few days staying at my cousin's in Stafford - on my own without DH, was quite nice actually, we've not been apart for years so was a bit strange!

He's left me a big bunch of flowers and a lovely card & is coming home early to cook me a meal! Bless!

Hope everyone else has a fab Valentine's Day (&night!!! )

Love Jess xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya friendies 
Happy Valentines to you all (shut your eyes and imagine hearts cos for some reason i cant do the extra smilies at the mo  )
hope you're all having a romantic day  i had daffs and tulips this morning, then went to work while dh went off shopping for new suits etc for new job. when i came back he said 'i've bought us a valentines present' very excited i was till i saw a new HOOVER!! I'm glad he said 'us' and not 'you' or i'd have decked him one!! very romantic i must say, tho it is my fav color blue lol. he is cooking a roast dinner so i cant complain. i'm doing pudding and it looks jolly yummy if i do say so myself - its a pecan roulade stuffed with bluberries and maple syrup cream mmmmm. better be nice since i got up at 7.30 to make it!!
julie -sorry about giving you my coldy thing  mine's been stuck in my sinuses for 2 days, i have been doing steam inhalations which have helped a bit but still feel all stuffed up esp when i bend over... oo-er

jilly - had to laugh about the staples - whats the world coming to - she will prob sue you if it happened again 

right got to get busy making myself beautiful...the roast dinner is going to be a while  need to get busy with the razor 

kj xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Friends!

I'm at my sisters babysitting while she's at the supermarket as her DH is out tonight.  I jumped at the chance as it means free pc to talk to you lovelies!

KJ - hope you had a lovely evening    Had visions of you naughty   as it would have been 'lurve' time for you when I was reading earlier     

Jo - thinking of you    

Jess - hi gorgeous!!  Feeling ok

Erica - hope you're not missing DF too much!

Jilly - any developments on th AF front

Molly - hope power stays on ALL day today!  Images of you freezin up there - if it's not one thing it's another or one extreme to the other   Ooooh new series of Desperate Housewives started on Monday - excellent!!

Julie - LOST on again tonite.  New series is intriguing but i"m saying  

Feeling a bit down at the moment.... Went out with FIL last night... not a mention of how we are etc but why am I even surprised?!  Got home and a lovely letter was waiting from my sister who in the past I haven't been close to but it was the loveliest, warmest, letter and she really hit a nerve and felt she read me very well.  Lots of tears but DH was fab and took care of me.  Guess I'm emotionally all over the place which I was worried about happening.  I know many of you will relate to this but I've not made the right decisions for my career during the past few years because I thought I would be pg by a certain point so lots of things I should have done I haven't and I'm now feeling like my CV has a very big baby(less) hole in it... which just adds to all sorts of feelings of inadequacy...  oooh god look at me feeling sorry for myself....

Really interesting as at the weekend I visited my SIL and.... she's starts DR tomorrow!!  She wasn't sure how to tell me...(thought I may feel envious that she is in the system before us - but of course I don't!) she is donating eggs to her V B F.  I think this is an amazing thing to do as her V B F was born without ovaries.  They only discovered this at puberty. When my SIL and her V B F were 16 they made a pact that SIL would donate her eggs in the future.  Of course had my SIL changed her mind then of course there wouldn't have been any questions.  Understandably my SIL is sooo worried that tx won't work but given that she has two healthy kids and got pg straight away both times I'm sure these fears will be unsubstantiated.  It's great that she gets to road test the clinic before us!!  She's the one who is an endocrinologist and is really helpful with info for us going forward.  Really hope it all goes smoothly for them all.    

Update - looks like we've got a car!  Phew!  We will get it mechanically checked tomorrow and all going well should get it tomorrow night or Friday.  Things are slowly sorting themselves out.  Not doing any serious job hunting until after we have moved into our granny flat    so if the MIL asks I'll tell her that I'm sending a couple of squaddies round so just shut it will ya  

Love you all better go and thanks for listening and being there!!

Just had a call from another sister who lives in another city while I'm at one sisters here to tell me she had a call from my DH who has locked himself out and was calling from the library next door to where we are staying.  This means he's also locked himself out of work (it's 8.01pm here) and will be patiently awaiting for me to get back to let him in as the library is about to close too  .  Silly sausage, I told him to check that he had keys before I left... obviously he didn't check well enough....  Aaaah and I'm starving as haven't had dinner yet.... oh the joys as Julie would say  

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - I'm not   I've got a full time job you know, the company needs me   
Jess - Sounds like DH spoilt you & quite rightly so   
Kj - Your Valentines dinner  sounded delicious. Have you tried out your new blue hoover yet   When is your adoption meeting I've got 15th/16th in my head, lots of      whenever it is.
Julie - My little fruit  if you got 115 & the usual score is 60 then 1.   you clever thing & 2. it's obvious that you are too good for this particular agency so find another one!!   to the stupid bint you had to see who didn't take any notice of what you said & was only looking out to make the most money possible.
Jilly -     sorry you got reminded of what today would have been. Your mom wouldn't have meant to upset you, she just didn't think & probably got it off her chest because she was upset   Will pm you later.
Jo -      for ec today.
Holly -  to FIL & no you shouldn't be surprised but it still hurts doesn't it. You always hope things might change. The letter from you your sister sounded lovely & DH looked after you   bless him. You have been through so much during this last few months, of course you are going to be emotionally drained & have moments of   You've had incredible highs & lows & have been strong throughout, don't be hard on yourself   Great news about your car & that your SIL will be using your clinic so you will get an insight before you start tx. It's fantastic what she is doing for her friend by the way what an incredible gift. Will send a few more squaddies, sounds like FIL deserves a visit too!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   
Have just sent you a pm & you've answered some of the things I asked   
The agency sounds much more   & good on you for saying what you did. Lots of   for tonight I hope you feel more positive after seeing them.

So the meeting has been moved forward by a week   At least they are moving on with things & I think the sooner you know where you stand the better even though it's a hard, upsetting time. At least you & DP can make plans & move forward, onwards & upwards & onto better things  

TP.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

tonight Julie. Have a lovely evening & here's hoping you feel more positive tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Poops
You're working hard & sounding very organised     
Have just finished transmitting wages so off to mail you Nutbag   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

have done it Poops   

Good night ladies, have a fab evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hey everyone.... 

Sorry not been about much but so busy at work...  Was so tired last night that I went straight to bed when I got home at 8.30pm - couldn't keep my eyes open for long enough to eat dinner....poor DH not what he had in mind for Valentine's I'm sure. 

Cheered up today by Shazia's news though -  great eh? 

KJ - sweetie, hope the course was okay today & not too upsetting....been thinking of you.  Your romantic meal sounded fab...  Hope you hear back from vet soon re. Caleb's tummy... 

Jillypops -  for you today. I expect your Mum thought it might upset you if she didn't mention it....   Hope the witch arrives soon & you can get your body back to normal. You are right to try to look forwards sweetie.... 

Holly - as I said on the other thread, I wish there was something I could say/do to help....  You're bound to feel down sometimes - it's so hard knowing that it should have all been so different....  Hope you'll find it easier soon sweetie - time is the only thing that really helps.  So pleased you had a nice letter from your sis - nice to know she's supportive now and reaching out to you.   to the FIL, MIL & M - just try to ignore them.  What a lovely thing for your SIL to do for her VBF - what a star! x

Jess, lovely - no news yet sweetie...  Hope I'll hear soon. Head's not been right since the test (some might say ...ever  ) Lovely DH leaving a card & flowers - absence makes the heart grow stronger and all that....  Any news on when you can cycle again?  

Julie -   at the agency test result hunny! Bleedin' cheek saying you'd have to take a cut in pay!  Hope it goes better tonight and you get official notification ASAP. Horrible being in limbo...

Erika -   wages  Hope it's not too bad at work...so pleased your new GP is onside & fighting your corner....here's to FASSSST results..... hope the c/s's secretary gets her  kicked! x

Right - signing off now for another early night.....catch you all tomorrow.  

Molly  zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps 

just a quickie as its been a busy old day and i just want to throw myself on the sofa and veg. was walking the dog before 7   as we  had to drop him at my mums while we went to our adoption course and i didnt want her to have to worry about walking him

adoption course was fine - was all about loss and infertility, and how the losses we have felt arent too dissimilar to the losses an adopted child may feel, and also the birth parent...was very interesting. lots of group work and couple stuff too. esp interesting was filling out a sheet about our dream child..what we imagined our natural children would have been like and our hopes and ambitions for them. good to talk about that stuff together... there were 9 couples who we will be doing our whole course with so it was nice to get to know them. all seemed really nice  all have had some sort of fertility issues, was interesting to listen to others coping strategies, and how we all have come to the conclusion to adopt.also we talked about a sort of goodbye infertility/hello adoption kind of ritual we could have to really punctuate the end of one road and the beginning of a new one. really like that idea so planning it already  how many times have  i typed interesting above? lol - but thats what it was!!  am looking forward to next tues already 

holly my lovely, sorry to hear you are a bit low..it was never going to be easy all this change and you are doing soooo well so far  and read this YOU ARE ALLOWED TO FEEL SORRY FOR YOURSELK OKAY?
bless your lovely sis and her letter - presume that was in response you your meltdown moment  and i soooooo identify with keeping your career on hold...think we all do

right dinner for me 

kisses to all

kj x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Have posted to you all on the other thread, but just incase...

Hi Holly – sorry to hear you’ve been feeling low.  I know exactly what you mean about the pg vs career thing.  I have turned down a few ‘high profile’ projects at work over the last few years due to actually being pg, getting over m/cs, having tx etc etc etc….it does make you feel a bit bitter about everything, but I spose all of our priorities have changed, and other things became more important.  Hopefully your dream job is waiting for you in NZ….wishing you the best of both worlds    …. Xx

Hi Julie – what a stupid girl at the agency    …..it must have felt so good getting 115!  I hope the one tonight goes better for you  xx

Hi Molly – thanks again for the pm….has DH forgiven you for having an early night?   xx

Hi Erica – resting as instructed…thank you for the 10    ....    across the (short) miles xx

Hi Jilly – thx for the wishes, hope you are enjoying the       xx

Hi KJ – the course sounds fantastic, very well thought through & very beneficial from what you say….hoping it all goes smoothly over the coming months     xx

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning ladies, hope you're all ok.

Julie - Great news  from your agency appt last night. Thank goodness you saw someone who saw your potential. No salary drop, quite right & being put forward for a job already   It all sounds good to me. I hope you get some news after the meeting tomorrow & lucky you having the day off.   to those girls.
Kj - Your course sounded great   & you sound really   which is fantastic. Glad you like the other couples (hope there isn't a Brendan & Joy   ) & next week will be here before you know it. I'm chuffed to bits for you.
Jo -       everything crossed for great news from the hospital today, can't wait to hear your news   
Holly -    hope you're feeling a little better today hun bun.
Molly - Hope you're not so busy at work today  There is nothing wrong with having an early night on Valentines Day but you're not supposed to be on your own   
Jilly - Chunky      better go, need to buy my elastic!!    

 to everyone else, have a lovely day.

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Holly, its a bout time your emotions took hold, you have been so amazingly strong not just for you and Dh but for us guys to, its does help to let it all out and by ekkk do you need to lady     your SIL sounds amazing, what a lovely pact to make and actually follow through, I do hope he VBF is blessed with a new arrival and like you said you will have first hand knowledge on the clinic  

As putting career life etc on hold, we all do, don't book holidays just incase, don't look for a better job just in case, I am now at the "Just in case" stage and still regret not actually moving forward when I shoudl have and taking those holidays when I convined myself I just could be pregnant by then .... so my only advise girls is to live each day as if it was your last and don't put anything you want to do off and hopefully your dreams won't be too far behind x

Molly have I missed any results ?

Kim, the course sounded fantastic a real letting go and startinga  fresh, glad the others seemed nice and have been through similar things, looking forward to hearing about the next one x

I picked up a sickness bug which appeared valentines day early evening, so that threw my romantic meal down the pan, well not exactly but I didn't eat any or cook it lol .... praying with all my heart little J doesn't pick it up as I have only just started to be able to hold fluids down and my milk supply is dwindled, anyway enough about me !

Julie glad you found a better agency, I have never had any good experiences.

Must go and brave some food, love to all C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww get well kisses candy


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy -    hope you feel much better soon & don't pass the nasty bug to J.
Jilly -  tx does take over & we make decisions based around getting  & the rest of our lives get put on hold. Not any more though   2006 is going to be YOUR year in more ways than one with lots of   changes that you will really benefit from. These are exciting times. Talking of excitement...........sausage for me at the weekend hoorah


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Have a great long weekend, you lucky thing    
Jilly - Enjoy shopping, don't forget to get me something nice


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

How intreging Jilly, looking forward to finding out  

Feeling much better thanks Erika, won't tempt fate by mentioning how J is though, or have I just done that for thinking it arrrghhhhhh


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy - Glad you are feeling better   &  that it misses little J.

  ladies have a lovely evening "see" you all tomorrow.
At least it's Friday!!     

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

I thought I would come and say hello but there is no-one here!!   

I hope you are all having a lovely Friday anyway  

I'm supposed to be working from home but am doing anything but that!  Suddenly the house seems to need a major springclean.

I really identified with all your comments about putting your life on hold.  Over the last few years I have turned down a really great promotion offer, taken time off work, worked for myself, not booked any holidays to anywhere that would involve malaria tablets etc, etc, etc all because I might get/be pregnant!  I think you are right - we definitely have to live for each day.  BUT hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.

We had a consultation at a new clinic yesterday which seemed to go really well, although it is a bit weird as everything is done differently to our last clinic.  Anyway, going to see Moomin's guy too and will then decide where to go for next IVF, which we have decided to do in April/May.  

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Love Rachel xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi gorgeous ladies!

I wrote a mega long post & lost the lot - Doh!!  Sitting here supposed to be working on school stuff, wearing big polar bear style dressing gown!! Will get dressed soon!

I've put a photo of me & my lovely DH in the gallery - at long last!!! I don't normally wear that amount of tacky jewellery!! It was at our school ball last summer, held at ITFC.

Holly - you poor old thing, you've been through so much "stuff" recently, no wonder you're a bit teary deary!!

I met up with ex colleague for coffee - she's just been given a Deputy Headship, also horrible colleague who took my job after my breakdown 3 years ago has just been given the Deputy Head's job at our place - no application or interview!!!

I've got to apply/interview for a poxy middle management post! Probably won't even get that! Makes me so mad!! 

i do feel that my career has just whizzed down the plug hole but hey, that's life!

KJ - glad the adoption process is beginning to whizz along - you'll be such fab parents! Especially if you feed your kids all those yummy recipees!

I didn't know Charliezoom's & Shazia's good news, I'm guessing they must be BFPs? That's fantastic!

Molly - how are you? weeing normally again I hope! 

Julie - shame on the 1st job agency - my guess is that the girl was soooo jealous cos you're sooo gorgeous & lovely so she couldn't bear to offer you the good jobs! Miaow!  The other agency sounds like they recognise true talent when they see it!

Heard some heart warming BFP stories - the woman opposite my mum is 41 & has had 6 goes at ivf & has dodgy problems but has just found out she's got a natural BFP!

Also, another woman who was trying for 18 years!!!!!! & had shed loads of ivf was told to give up by her cons & have a complete break, relaxing hol, etc & found out she was preg on her hol - she later went on to have 2 more children in her 40s!!

Great stories but I just can't imagine them happening to me! 

Hi to everyone else, Jilly, Erica, Catwoman, & all the other beauties!
Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya all

Sorry not been on lately... have been trying to read but finding it hard to keep up with this and the ivf thread.... you know i love you all even when awol.

KJ so glad you enjoyed the prep course.. sounds really interesting. Looking forward to hearing all about it.

Candy glad you're feeling better. So hope little J escapes.. all my nieces and nephews have had a really nasty bug on and off.. really knocked them all for 6..sending you get well messages xxx   

Rachel lovely to see you posting again xxx

Molly  

Love to all .. all fine here feeling much better ,chirpy even  xx maybe all the vitamins are finally kicking in 

See Ya xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello Wonderfuls!

Thank you all so much for your very wise and lovely words.  I'm sure you are all right.... I know you've all been there and it's easier to hear it from those with the experience rather than those who are clueless and can only second guess.  Please don't get me wrong - I'm having good days and not so good days and yes - it's completely understandable.  I'm so pleased DH understands and is not pushing me into finding a job yet.  He just wants me to give it some time until I feel more Holly like.

So sorry I've not been on and missed such great news about Shazia and Charliezoom.  I'm just absolutely thrilled to hear it for both.  Nothing makes your smile bigger to hear people moving closer to their dream - KJ that's you too my lovely.

Jilly - really looking fwd to hearing more soon!  As Candy says - intriguing!

Erica - hope you are having a good w/e with DF home   I'm sure there will be references to sausages on Monday!

Julie - ugh ugh and double ugh about little Miss know nothing trying to fob you off with useless information and make you feel small.  So pleased to hear that the second agency was so much better for you.  Let's keep those fingers crossed for some good news from them soon      Also sounds like you've got your DP's Dad's pressie all sorted.  Always a relief and soz I didn't come up with anything myself.

Caroline - hope you are reading here hunny.  You've been in my thoughts all week and I saw your post about leaving this all behind.  I just want you to know that I'm hoping for good and happy things for your future whatever it brings.  I truly wish it could have been so different for you all.  And I send you and DH all the luck, love and happiness in the world.  Look after yourselves and enjoy your little one.  I can imagine it's not easy with DH's hopes still riding on thing happening naturally.  Throwing it all in the hands of fate is sometimes the only option and I admire you for making what must have been a very tough call 

Molly - how are you lovely?  Hope those devilish details won't take too long to decipher and the answers come quickly  

Petal - how are you feeling?

Rachel - I'm really sorry I haven't mentioned you in my posts recently.  You've been very much in my thoughts but with a frazzled brain each time I'm on the pc I seem to draw a blank and of course talk about me, me and more me    Good to hear you are moving on with things and looking at new clinics.  Think that is a brilliant idea.  Also great to hear you have a plan - we know how much they help!

I'm sure I will have missed a zillion mentions!  Missing you all like crazy and I can't wait to get our pc from the ship.... it's going to be another 7 weeks .... arrrrggghhhh!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning Holly - not sure if I've caught you so will be quick! 

Thanks for pm will send you one back when my head is clearer. Just got up & came straight to work as the house is FREEZING!  Thick frost today.... The woodburner's still belching black smoke (even after all our repairs & having it all apart last week) and there was water (!) running down the flue on Thursday plus the whole house stinks of smoke! 

Have had to let it go out till the chimney sweep comes on Monday. Think we must have a blockage, but was only swept before Xmas....maybe a bird's fallen in or something! 

Oh and we had the generator serviced on Thursday evening and left it on while we went to Sainsbury's straight after to get the house nice and cosy & we came back it had conked out & we couldn't get it started again. Tried phoning the repair guy all day yesterday but couldn't raise him. He eventually arrived about 6pm & it was an air-lock in the fuel so he has sorted it now so at least THAT'S back on. 

Glad your lovely DH is giving you time & space....March not far away....you'll need to build up your emotional & physical energies for then. Is DH still enjoying the job? What about Mr Claws - does he like the new pad & has he forgiven you yet?  Think of you every day & miss you....  I'm sure you'll begin to feel more settled soon & it will all fall into place. 

 to Starr - glad you're feeling like your old self...    for you.

Jess - love the piccies - great to see what you look like - very glam!  at the horrid colleague getting the promotion. Liked your heart-warming stories. You never know, it COULD happen to you sweetie....why *not *you? You deserve a break!  Sending  to you....

Rachel - sorry I missed you...sounds like things are moving forwards and great to have a date for new IVF.   

Candy - hope you feel better now sweetie & J&D are okay and didn't pick it up. Sorry it spoiled your romantic meal. 

Erica - hope you had a great w/e with DH... 

Jilly - can't wait to hear your plans.....sounds exciting.... 

Julie - hope you had a LOVELY long w/e..... 

 to KJ, hope you're not working TOO hard....

Right, so much for a quickie - BOUND to have missed you now Holly.... 

Still no news on test results - might  the hospital on Monday if I can pluck up the courage....
Love to all not mentioned...
Molly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, Hope you are all well, thank god its the weekend, although DH is working tomorrow /cries ... thanks for all your well wishes my tummy still hasn't fully recovered and DH has been wurred up for many days now, as for my little fighter, it seems its just a cold and teeth that are effecting him /thank god

Molly bless you, be a big brave girl and call them Monday, we will be right behind ya, hope that the chimney sweep can sort it, our local sweep is normally booked up months in advance.  Molly forgot to say I met a lady at J's massage course who had a little boy at your clinic, she had 6 IUI's, 3 IVFs and had him on her 3rd go, the 1st IVf was cancelled as not enough eggs, 2nd go worked, but sadly ended in m/c and 3rd Bingo a lovely little boy, she is in her early 40's, or did she say she was 40, can't remember, apparently posts on here somewhere I didn't ask screen names or anything, not that I am trying to encourage you to have IVF as I know its not possible, but just thought would share it and give hope to those that are still trying xx

Your DH sounds fab Holly and I am sure you will be feeling more Holly like with each new breathe of new zealand air, much purere than the UK 's !!

Starr glad you are feeling better, keeping everything crossed.

I am sorry I haven't read back any further, must go and tidy up b4 the outlaws come over  xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Lovely sunny day here - DH & I went for nice walk this moning before settling down to watch the mighty Man United play appallingly against those dodgy scousers! Hope you're not too gutted Jilly!!  

Had lovely few days staying with my cousin & her hubby in Stafford at the beginning of the week but I'm expecting a call from her DH as he's a massive L'pool fan! 

They've got the most beautiful dog - a Weimeraner (sp?!) made me think about getting one instead of a baby!!! (Yeah, right!!) 

Molly - phone the hospital!! I've still not had my results from bloods before Christmas & daren't phone up!

Tried to get BUPA to pay for the tests as they were £450 inldg cons, but because DH is not a member they won't pay!  

I argued it with them as the tests were for repeated m/c NOT anything to do with DH - tried to explain to them that I could actually have a baby without a husband!  What if I was a single woman/lesbian using donor sperm?

They told me they were the rules & it was tough!!! Bloody marvellous!

Still haven't heard when our nhs icsi will be - told "probably" May/June - still, I'm sure it will soon whizz round.  Need to lose the stone that's crept on over the winter - why is it sooooo much easier to put it on than to lose it?

DH keeps saying "It's not rocket science - eat less & excercise more" -I just seem to get it the wrong way round!!  


Shazia - how are you hun, have you come back down to earth yet?! I'm so made up for you - really great news!

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend,

Love to all,

Jess xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

REAL quickie as off to work, just wanted to pop in and say hello 

julie - hope the spys arent watching over you toooo much 

molly - phoned yet?? 

candy - hope you're feeling better 

jilly - hope you can share your secret soon

jessp - go for the dog go for the dog...best thing we ever did, despite his naughtiness 

holly              

starr - hope alls going well with you hunny, glad you're feeling bit better 

well we have 2nd prep course tomorrow, all day this time, then dh starts his new job on wed, i'm not working tooo much this week which is nice 

laters luvlies 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello girls   
Sorry I didn't get to post on Friday but I was off work poorly.

Jilly -    so that's me on the left & you on the right then! I won't mention Liverpool   if you don't mention the 93rd minute   What terrible displays from both. Hows your headache? Bet you look like   & feel like   No dinner............that will teach you   
Rachel -  in finding a new clinic & we hope to do our next IVF Apr/May so we could well be cycle buddies, it's not too far away is it   
Jess - Will go & look in the gallery after posting this. Sorry to hear about your work situation how unfair   but everything crossed that you get the post that you are going for   Thanks for sharing the stories of the women of 40+ who went on to get pregnant, it gives us all hope.   to BUPA for not paying for your tests.
Starr - Glad you are feeling better   & it sounds like the new kitchen plans are coming along.
Molly - Good to hear the generator is working   & I hope the sweep clears your blockage if you pardon the expression   Chase those tests poppet, it can't do any harm. 
Julie - Glad you got all of your pressies sorted   How horrible   being watched all of the time at work as if the situation isn't difficult enough. I hope you & DP get confirmation of the situation soon    I appreciate how hard it is having it hanging over your head. Understand you won't be around as much, will   
Kj -   for your course tomorrow & for DH as he starts his new job on Weds. Exciting times for you all round   I finished the book, loved it. My sis is reading it now & knowing her will have it finished by the weekend. Let me know where you want me to send it on to.
Holly - Your DH is so understanding   & that's all that matters. One step at a time remember. Yep, I had sausage in abundance at the weekend  don't make me a bad girl just a frustrated one   7 weeks for your pc OMG poor you. Thank God you can use your sisters.

   to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey.................thought I'd catch up after lunch & there's nothing to catch up on      

How quiet is it            

Going if I've no playmates          

PS Julie says "hi"   she can't log onto the site today as she is being watched.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right then I'll just chat to myself    

I'm having a good day because after loads of fighting   I have finally got my appt for my smear tx. I've just spoken to an abrupt woman who took alot of prompting & didn't want to say much but I kept pressurising in a nice way until I got what I wanted   She looked up my file & kept saying um & ah etc. She said I'd get a letter (yeah you don't say   ) & when I questioned it she said "it could be in the pile I did this morning". So I asked her to check & she said yes it was & didn't offer any further information. So I asked about tx & she said an appt had been made. I then had to ask her to tell me when this appt was as I've got lots of other things going on & need to make plans. Anyway it's DF's   the 13th March at 9.45am. I'm not looking forward to it but hey it's got to be done & then at least I can move on. What a present for my sweetheart, no  for 6 weeks. The cons mentioned that when I had the biopsy done but I'll have to get it confirmed as I don't want to be sausage free for that long unless I have to   I'm having something called "the loop" (sounds like a ride at Alton Towers) under a local.

Following my gynae appt at the end of January I've also had to chase another woman about the funding of my free go. My gynae told me (bless him  ) that there have been major changes in the Birmingham South area & that the waiting list has changed dramatically. We were told last July that we would have to wait a minimum of 2 years. Anyway I've phoned this woman & she has explained that the area has been divided into 4 blah blah & this has changed all the funding. Their financial year ends March & funding is complete for that year. However, funding for the new year starts April & she thinks me & Andy will be in the first batch     The bottom line is that she expects us to be granted funding by the end of April & has told me to ring her back if I haven't heard anything by the beginning of May. I'm soooooooooooooo excited!! Hopefully if this is the case I'd like to think that we will be doing our next fertility tx in May  

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

I'm here Erika!  .  Great to hear that you should be able to go ahead with treatment in April/May.  We will definitely have to be cycle buddies.  But not so good about the enforced sausage restrictions!!  At least it is in a good cause, but even so.............!!

Hi KJ - Good luck for course tomorrow and for DH starting new job.  I'll send you a PM a bit later about collecting the pictures.  I'm planning a trip to Ikea which will bring me your way soon.

Holly - Your DH sounds lovely and you're right not to rush into anything until you feel more "holly-like".  You've been so much and it definitely takes time to recover.  No worries about not mentioning me either!!  

Julie - sorry to hear you are being watched over.    Hope everything sorts itself out workwise before too long.  Just wondered as well whether you were on short or long protocol for the IVF?  I was on the short protocol and was told at my consultation with a different clinic last week that early ovulation is much more common on the short than long protocol.  I'm not sure if that helps, as I have a feeling you may have already been on the long protocol, but thought I would mention it.  I still have no answers from my original clinic!!

Molly - I'm guessing you live somewhere very remote - what with the generators and woodburners!!  Have you phoned for results yet?  I really hope they are all okay   

Starr - great to see things are moving along for you.  How are you feeling?  I didn't do the down regging bit before so am really nervous about doing it 2nd time around - but good to hear you say you were feeling chirpy!

Candy - Get well soon.

Moomin and Jo - Hope you have your feet up!     

Hi to all the other lovely girls.  Got to go the shops now but it's so cold and I don't want to go outside!!

Rachel xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel
Would be great to be   buddies. Glad you logged on, I was beginning to think there was something wrong with me (zip it   Jilly, don't even go there!!) Yes, I'm worried about sausage restriction but will cross that bridge when I come to it. Happy shopping.

Erica.xx

Had better say   it's nearly home time.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Perhaps we should all have sausage restriction in sympathy with you Erica?!!!!!   

Not sure DH will be up for that! (Me neither, but the thought was there!!)

Molly have you rung the hos yet?

Julie - glad DH's job looks a bit safer & at least you've got some idea of time scale if your job goes - although how they'll manage without you is anyone's guess!!

KJ - would love the dog but think I'd have to give up work to look after it .....mmm.... now there's a thought!!!

Hi to everyone else - got shed loads of marking to do now cos Parents' Eve this week & they get to look at the kids' work!! 

Going to Nottingham for an ICT course on Thurs - got to be there by 9am!!!! It's about a 3 hour drive from here!! Will be totally knackered!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Well i spoke to soon about feeling chirpy. Got hit by another major migraine yesterday. Had to take the day off and spent it all in bed.( in between throwing up) Not done that for years. 
Still Feeling rather fraigile today....

KJ hope the prep course goes well today. Good Luck to DH for the new job tommorow xx

Erika great news all round for you. April will be here before you know it xx

Julie yesterday sounded awful.... i hate being watched at work (we get visits from bosses!!) They never see the truth.. it's always a bit fake. Hope Dp's job is ok ( and your's if you want it!!) There's nothing wrong with putting of tx for a while. It's taken us nearly a year

Jess hope parents evening wasn't too much of a trial with the pushy parents!!

Molly good luck for the results... any news yet?? xx

Rachel...glad to see you're also getting ready for the 'off'  As for down regging i'm not sure if it's just me or a coincidence but i've been up and down a fair bit. really tired at the beginning then fine now this migarine. Don't think this is usual. I'm just a sickly girl!!  xx

Brain now fuzzed.....  love  to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies

Jess - Love the idea of you all having "sausage restriction" in sympathy with me but somehow I don't think you would all stick to it would you   Hope you got all of that marking done   
Julie - At least you are not being watched today   No problem passing your message on mate   anytime. Your plan sounds right to me, fertility needs to be on a back burner until you & DP are settled again & anyway who said you are going to need tx...........there are such things as natural   you know!!
JED -     have a lovely day.
Starr - Hope that migraine eases off poppet, I suffer with them, they are awful aren't they   Take care.
KJ -     for today, you'll be fine.
Jilly - Do you feel better now pup?   

Love &   to Rachel, Holly, Molly & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   
Wish DP a very   hope you have a lovely evening & a fab meal.
What's for dessert? Fruit is healthy    

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Sweeties, 

Julie have a fab meal and good luck with those agencies, will keep my fingers crossed for a natural miracle  

Starr poor you, I have some awful migraines when down regging, but then I do suffer normally, hope you are feeling better now xx

Kim, been thinking of you today, please wish DH good luck for tomorrow although Ia m sure he won't need it  

Molly did you call for results ? really hope all is ok

Rachel hope you didn't get too cold, thanks for thinking of me, I still have a dodgey tummy and my little man is suffering too, at least hes not throwing up, which is one good thing.

Erika, the loop, oooohhhh sounds nasty, but in a good cause I am sure x

Cx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

KJ - hope it all went well today & good luck to DH!

Julie - hope the spies liked what they saw!  We had 2 deputies & the Head watch us last week  - it was horrible! Agencies sound promising - good luck, I'm sure something even better will come up - with no crappy reception work!! 

Starr - poor old you - I get terrible migraines too - perhaps it's an IF thing? Didn't get them til I went on the Pill.

Parents Eve was knackering! Lots of pushy parents but quite nice people really! Most know what their kids are like but one mum, German lady, thinks her son is being "lead astray" by another lad & really it's him doing all the leading! She wasn't overly impressed when I pointed this out to her!!

Also, the only really tasty dad didn't show up, he was at home looking after the kids!! Just as well really cos I always go red when I talk to him!!!  

Got to drive up to Nottingham tomorrow night as just found out the place where my ICT course is being held is on the other side of Nottingham!  Booked into Travel Lodge for the night - on my own, how sad is that?!!

Have a lovely Wednesday, I'm off to bed!!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya peeps 
thanks for all the good wishes for yesterday and for dh today - he was touched 
yesterday was good  lots of information about the process, stuff we already knew but the finer details about CRB's, medicals, referees etc. am mighty glad neither of us have previous marriages or complicated abckgrounds cos you have to account for and provide evidence of every nanosecond of your adult life. poor couple from india and germany arent half gonna have a lot of work to do!! talked about all the reasons children are in the care system and what kind of parents we will need to be ie extra bloomin good ones and who are support networks will be when things got tough. highlight of the day was 2 adopters coming in to talk about their experiences and the children who were placed with them...made it feel very real and gave us a great insight into what its like. next week we will get to meet grown ups who were adopted as children and also a birth mother..should be really interesting. the sw's are great, really nice team and we are getting to know the other applicants a bit better. we have homework this week, but its all reading and answering questionnaires and its only for discussion next week, we dont have to hand it in...

julie - what a stressy week, keep your head down and good things will come to you  belated birthday wishes to dh

jess - enjoy nottingham  phew parenst eveing out of the way..remember those, very draining...

awww starr poor you hunny..hope you're feeling better today   

erika - sorry am not supporting the sausage restriction regime - am i allowed to stay here 

candy - hope things are better at your house - is J taking fluids ok?

molly - any news my lovely...will pm you later on..

right gotta fly - going dog walking with  my new friend i made at classes 

mwah to all

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

KJ-glad to hear that yesterday went well. All the best to your dh for today.
Jess - hope the course isn't too bad & enjoy your night at the travel lodge.
Julie - all the best for your interview tomorrow.
Molly - any news of your test results?
Starr - hope you are feeling better.
Erika - hope you can manage without sausage.
Hello to everyone else.
Our first home visit with the sw went well last week, they stayed for almost four hours. Next home visit is next Friday.
Just need to sort my self out by then as I feel  . I've had an allergic reaction to something - 3 attacks in 10 days but can't work out what it is. Off to the doctors for a review on Friday as need more antihistamines.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Anyone heard from Molly, Kim ? Have I missed a post saying she was away or should I worry ?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Only a quickie ladies (better get a few of them in before restriction starts   )
Kj - Can't believe you won't support me   Glad everything went well yesterday & hope DH has a good first day in his new job   
Julie - Glad you enjoyed DP's birthday &   for your interview tomorrow. Will mail you tomorrow   
Jess - Hope your course in Nottingham goes well   
BunBun - Nice to hear from you   glad your 1st visit went well & lots of luck for the one this Friday. Hope your allergic reactions gets sorted out   things like that aren't very nice are they.
Candy - We haven't had any posts from Molly for a few days but she was very busy. Not looking forward to the loop but hey it's a hurdle I need to get over.

Hello   everyone else hope you're all ok. "See" you tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

texted molly and she's fine, just having a couple of days off


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

KJ - sounds really interesting, glad there are other people in same situation to support you - you will def be No.1 parents!!

Julie - fab news about the interview!!! Don't forget to check your teeth for spinach or lippy!!!!!
& don't do what I did once - drive to interview all dollied up in your gardening shoes, thinking you'd put your best ones in the boot of the car!!!! Had to do interview in red muddy shoes - smart skirt suit & black tights (they were quite trendy once upon a time!!) - strangely I didn't get the job (at a solicitors!!!).   

BunBun - get those allergies checked out! I suffer & it's a right pain - my worst one is horses!!!!

Erica - I'm sausageless tonight!!!   - well, unless I get lucky & Johnny Depp's mysteriously booked into my Nottingham Travel Lodge!  - He should be so lucky!!! 

Molly - hope you ok, I've emailed my clinic for blood results, told me they will chase them up!
Woman over the road from mum in her 40s with 6 previous ivfs & loads of IF problems is now 18 weeks pregnant!!!!! Can't quite believe it!  

Hi to Candy, hope your gorgeous J is feeling much better - it's so sad when they feel grotty, they look so pathetic & there's not a lot you can do!

Hi to everyone else - feel like sending Holly a lap top to get her back on line!!!

Love to all - I'm leaving for Nottingham at 8 - should be there by 11pm - course is at 9, bloody wonderful!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Thanks for all the get well wishes.... finally feeling more 'normal' today.  In fact been and had my hair cut on a whim. A bit short though... am feeling bald!!

KJ so glad you got on so well at the course. Sounds fascinating!!  Am enjoying learing from you (hope you don't mind!!)    to you too

Jess glad the parents weren't too pushy xx

Bun Bun glad to see you back. Hope the allergy sorts itself out!! x

Julie you go girl... they'd be mad not to want you !! xx

Molly   

Love to Candy, Looby,    and all you other lovelies xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooohhhh god I'm missing you all  Jess - lovin the lap top idea bless ya 

Erica - YIPEE and WOOOOHOOOO you're at long last getting somewhere and I like your artful way of persuasion!! Can only imagine what trouble DF has when you're in the coersive persistent mood  but all in a good cause and May will be here before you know it! As for a six week ban on naughty sausage.... DH wouldn't know the difference  the poor love must be feeling v neglected but hey... he's got a good friend attached to the end of his right arm  and he has to keep it in practice for SA's anyway!!!

KJ - ooooh hunny it's all sounding like it's moving on nicely. Great to hear about it and it must feel like it's becoming more real  as Jess says - you will be better than No1 parents - only the very best! Thanks for lovely messsage too and will be back to you v soon. As for first day at work!! Hope it all went magnificently!! Can't wait to hear about how he found it and the lovely short commute!! Have you got Caleb's test results back yet and is he ok

Molly - hi ya hunny! Hope you are ok. Loved the chat in the chat room the other night! How is your lovely sis doing now? Any news yet

Candy - oooh poor old you has been hit very hard with yucky bug  Hope you will get it checked out if it continues on for much longer. Not nice and you are only a little thing we can't have you dissapearing into thin air. Hope J is recovering now too  Thank you for your lovely words too.

Julie - oh how much are we going to miss you when you can't pop on here regularly  Sending you every best wish possible for your interview today hunny!! Really hope it will bring you some good and positive things. As for the tx - it can't have been an easy decision to make - we all want this and no one more so than you, but you know time does fly and I'm sure it's the right thing. When you're all settled and feeling comfortable with how things are around you, then it will be the right time and give you the best chance of success. Good luck with getting thru the next few weeks at work. It must be horrible going in each day. Hope Lee had a lovely birthday and will be thinking of you having yours this weekend too hunny  ...bought you a card.... but haven't got your address  Thanks for lovely pm 

Jess - you are just like me with your  face when you speak to someone fanciable!! I hate myself for it but can't seem to help it. Then I get all flustered and feel a complete  Gawd! Ugh and DH is friends with an old crush from school. Old crush knows I had crush and I STILL feel flustered and embarrassed when we see him. You'd think I would get over it - after all it was 17 years ago!!! It's great to hear you sounding Jess like and hugely happy with your Mom's neighbour - what great news!!! Hope and Faith, Hope and Faith!! Not long now for you either - it's almost March!!! Hope you had a rollicking good time in your Travelodge 

Jo/Jed -  I'm sure you are way too busy on the lovely beach sunning yourself  to be bothered logging on here but thinking of you anyway and sending birthday 

Rachel - know what you mean about worrying about long protocol as this is what the new clinic here does too.... damn it. I loved the way it was over in a month.... interesting though about the ovulating early thing being more common. Nice to have less of that to worry about isn't it! Have you made a decisoin yet as to which clinic you will be going to? I've lost touch a little and I'm not sure if you have had your appointment at both....

Starr - great to hear you've bounced back again! Photos in the gallery of your styley new doo please!! I wanna see!! Keep well hunny and how's that kitchen coming along?

Hi Jilly  You really are a minx - I'm in suspenders here with wanting to know about your developments....

Not much from here. We've had mammoth amounts of things to do with cars, insurance, banks, removal companies, phones and other utilities as well as endless amounts of other boring things to get organised. Getting there slowly now. Looks like we have a car - v nice and we shift to our 'granny flat'on Monday morning. It's going to be fun to see all our stuff we've had in storage for five years.... bit worried about the condition it could be in.... Feeling a bit panicky but have crossed off a zillion things on the to do list and I'm sure I'll calm down again soon. Have seen a couple of jobs I might send my CV to so at least it appears to the MIL that I'm doing something!!

Biggest kisses to you all and hopefully I'll catch up sooner rather than later altho next week I'm probably not going to be around much as will be getting the house organised...

Adieu. adieu to yu and yu and yuuuuuuu - goooodniiiiiggggghhhhhttt
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS new home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49526.0.html


----------

